# My Last Minute Ghost



## frstvamp1r (Nov 5, 2006)

So while sitting at work on Friday I thought to myself, "I don't have a ghost" for my cemetery...so I quickly designed one in Photoshop and printed it out life size. Under normal lighting conditions you would see how she is, but under black-light...muh-ah ah ah...she glows...

My Ghost pictures by frstvamp1r - Photobucket


----------



## Richie (Jan 4, 2007)

That really looks great!


----------



## Ghostess (Aug 21, 2005)

I like that idea! Good job!


----------



## HalloweenZombie (Jul 22, 2007)

That looks really great. Is that on 8" x 11" paper pieced together or is that printed on a sign banner or cloth?


----------



## Lagrousome (Apr 12, 2007)

That's exactly what I was wondering. I found a link to a free program on the web that will enlarge a typical picture for something like this. Let me go & see if I can find it.


----------



## Lagrousome (Apr 12, 2007)

*Link to blockposters*

http://www.blockposters.com/default.aspx
This is the first time I've ever posted a link, so hope it works.


----------



## Lagrousome (Apr 12, 2007)

**dancing in a circle** 
WhooHoo, it worked!
This is a site I have been using to enlarge tomstone templates to cut them out!


----------



## spokanejoe (Sep 16, 2006)

SWEET! You must share how you did that. The reason I plead so, is that I have Adobe Photo shop and except for trimming photos I take and adjusting highlights I do not know how to do anything with it. 
Your ghost is fantastic! Nice job.


----------



## Hawks Hill Haunter (Apr 1, 2007)

nicely done. I'm also curious - how big is it and what is it printed on? what type of printer did you use...a simple desktop type printer or a large format printer? 

where in your cemetery will it go...like against a wall or free floating somehow?


----------



## frstvamp1r (Nov 5, 2006)

WOW...alot of responses...well I'm a graphic designer, so I used Photoshop to create the "ghost", I made her blurry so that when she is lit with the black light she "looks" misty or vapor like...as for how I printed it...we have several HUGE inkjet printers that can print graphics out at 60"x100'...so my ghost is one sheet...you CAN print it out on multiple 8.5x11 sheets of paper, when you tell your image to print, and the print dialogue comes up, go to "properties" and somewhere on there (you need to look around, its different for different printers), tell it "poster print" or "print on multiple sheets"...my ghost will be free floating...tape a wooden dowel or broom handle near the bottom and run a cable or string or whatever along the top to hang it. If anyone wants my graphic, or some other ones I can send you the file. She is 30" wide by 60" tall.


----------



## Bone Dancer (Oct 7, 2005)

Great idea and thanks for the link Lag


----------



## Hawks Hill Haunter (Apr 1, 2007)

is it on regular paper or a clear (transparency-type) material...like positives? I'm a graphic designer too and I work for a screen printing company and we have large format printers and we use a clear material when printing artwork separations (or positives) for the screen printers. I've reversed some images to get the same effect as those store-bought window screens that make it look like a mummy or Freddy is standing in your window. And they work really well because the actual image I want to be seen is clear with all the negative space printed in black. So I'm wondering if this might work for a ghost as well - but would I need to "mount" the transparency to something for stability?!


----------



## dionicia (Aug 4, 2007)

Pretty clever. I like it.


----------



## frstvamp1r (Nov 5, 2006)

Hawks, 
No, I did not print it on acetate, merely #32 Bond paper. I used regular bond because the white will glow under Blacklight. I don't think acetate would work since it has no white in it unless you can acquire white inks for your inkjets. As far as mounting, I'm not having mine mounted since i want it to sway a bit in the wind to add to that "ethereal" look to it.


----------



## ghostie (May 15, 2006)

Awesome ghost! What a great idea. Thanks for sharing...



Lagrousome said:


> http://www.blockposters.com/default.aspx
> This is the first time I've ever posted a link, so hope it works.


Cool site! Can't wait to use it. It's potential is endless!


----------



## Lilly (Jun 13, 2006)

pretty cool ghost ...great idea


----------



## Hawks Hill Haunter (Apr 1, 2007)

Yeah that was kind of my thought too. So did you print this with white paper and just using black to fill in the negative space and the ghost, herself was printed in a grayscale so as to limit the amount of black on her for allowing the white of the paper to show through?

I'm curious because this would be a simple solution to an area of my yard that isn't clearly seen but needs some kind of presence there.


----------



## Magic Taco Truck (Jul 2, 2007)

Any chance of getting a copy of the original art work? I can open it any about any format (Illustrator, Photoshop, etc) so whatever would be easiest for you would be fine with me. That's assuming you don't mind sharing your artistic talents


----------



## tonguesandwich (Oct 13, 2006)

Can you email me a copy of her?


----------



## haunter-x (Sep 12, 2007)

i'm interested in the original file as well.


----------



## haunted_hallow (Sep 9, 2007)

I'd also love the copy of your image if that's ok with you...Thanks


----------



## pyro (Oct 7, 2006)

wow thats great--dam i wish i still worked at the sign shop


----------



## frstvamp1r (Nov 5, 2006)

So for anyone who wants the file of my ghost please PM me with your e-mail addy and I will send you the file.


----------



## abrcrombe (Sep 18, 2007)

It looks awesome!


----------



## frstvamp1r (Nov 5, 2006)

Abrcrombe, 
Thanks. I can't explain how happy I am at how it turned out for something so simple. My wife STILL jumps when I forget to take it down and she walks into our mudroom and sees her there.


----------



## frstvamp1r (Nov 5, 2006)

Hawks, yea, Black to fill in the negative space, and greyscale for the "ghost".


----------



## Uruk-Hai (Nov 4, 2006)

Thanks frstvamp1r, I got the file. Looks amazing! I'm not sure where I'll put her yet but I'm definitely getting it printed. Thanks!!


----------



## ScareFX (Aug 18, 2004)

Your ghost looks fantastic frstvamp1r. That's a great idea.


----------



## Magic Taco Truck (Jul 2, 2007)

I sent a PM with my email address but never got a copy of the file. I searched my spam but couldn't find anything.


----------



## Lagrousome (Apr 12, 2007)

Same here. No EM/PM or JunkEM
When you get a chance....will you send one to me too!


----------



## Big Howlin (Jul 15, 2006)

nice work, quick and easy


----------



## frstvamp1r (Nov 5, 2006)

Magic Taco, La Grousome, I got your PM but didnt see your e-mail address with them. Please resend.


----------



## ScareFX (Aug 18, 2004)

Thanks for the image frstvamp1r. Much appreciated.


----------



## frstvamp1r (Nov 5, 2006)

I will be posting a couple other "ghosts" for those interested...since I am off of work for the next two month I wont be able to print them out, but I can make the files and send them to whomever. As soon as I get the files done I will post them.


----------



## abrcrombe (Sep 18, 2007)

I don't know how it would work, but you should print them and sell them to haunters! They really are top notch work.


----------



## frstvamp1r (Nov 5, 2006)

LOL...yea well I wouldn't be able to print them out for this season...I had knee surgery so I am out on medical leave for a few months.


----------



## Lagrousome (Apr 12, 2007)

frstvamp1r~
got your email and thank you! I will let you know how it all works out!


----------



## Lagrousome (Apr 12, 2007)

I printed out my ghost through the block poster link and it's ready to be cut!
I think I will glue it to a piece of plywood, seal it and we'll see how it goes.
Anybody else have any ideas how to display it before I start?


----------



## jackielantern (Aug 28, 2007)

You think a person could glue it to painters canvas, then seal it? 

It would be easier to store, simply roll it up. Also, it might be a cool effect if it swayed in a breeze.


----------



## Lagrousome (Apr 12, 2007)

Great idea Jackielantern! I will hold off on gluing this until some thought about the painters canvas.


----------



## frstvamp1r (Nov 5, 2006)

LAGrousome, I purposely made her on a single sheet of paper so that she would sway a bit in the wind. Maybe glue her to some scrap tarp or even that painters drop cloth stuff that comes in a long roll, or even that black material used in gardening to prevent weeds, that is black already, and is lightweight, and should already come on a 36" roll I believe.


----------



## Sickie Ickie (Jun 20, 2006)

oh! That black ground cover material is a great idea! It's porous and should accept glue well!


----------



## Hawks Hill Haunter (Apr 1, 2007)

I'm hoping to get something like this done for my graveyard also...really great and easy idea frstvamp! And thanks for the generosity!


----------



## frstvamp1r (Nov 5, 2006)

im thinking about using my ghost now like a pepper's ghost. and since she IS only a sheet of paper wont take up much space in a corner like a dummy or other prop would. eh, i don't know, i'm still wishy washy on how to set her up.


----------



## Sickie Ickie (Jun 20, 2006)

You could name her Sultan.

That way you could have your Sultan Pepper Ghost. hehehehhehheheeee


----------



## Lagrousome (Apr 12, 2007)

Haha Sickie!

I love the idea of the black plastic garden cover. I have tons of that since it's what I use to cover the garage walls for our party. I was trying to think of a way to keep her kinda "loose", and I think the black plastic will be perfect! 

I wish I could have put it on 1 piece of paper, but my little ole' home puter with standard 8 1/2 x 11 or 8 1/2 x 14 is all I have to work with. Did take up a lot of ink and I had to reduce the size for the poster site. It wouldn't take a jpg in the size it came over....but I made it work! I think she's gonna look great and what an easy prop!
Thanks again F for the photo!


----------



## frstvamp1r (Nov 5, 2006)

no problem LaGrousome...so since sooo many people have liked my idea and my ghost, and someone suggested I post the idea so on another board...i thought...why not just move it to the Prop How To section of this message board...so yea...im gonna post it there...so..ummm...yea.


----------



## Macrosill (Aug 21, 2007)

That is a great looking neat cheap prop.


----------

